# Emergency Vet Cost



## Mousy Mo (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi, I found this forum while searching for information on FLUTD. I had never heard of this before until I took Mousy into the emergency vet today because he was unable to use the restroom. I was so upset that really everything is pretty much a blur. They explained what was being charged but the truth is it doesn't matter what they put in front of me I would have signed the paper and paid it. In all honesty I never had a concept of how much Emergency vet care cost until today. Now that I've had time to calm down :? and I know he's going to be okay I do wonder if the charges are in line with what others have paid for similar problems. I know it depends on where you are located and that kind of thing. For us the bill is going to be over 600 dollars and then tommarow he is being transferred to our regular vet for continued care. They had to do a catheter and IV. There were a lot of test and such listed on the bill but I don't rememeber what everything was and honestly I had know idea what any of it meant anyway. There was quite a bit listed. I guess I'm just wondering if most people have found that most Emergency hospitals are pretty fair, for lack of a better word, in just doing what needs to be done or do some people find that they do things that it would be okay to have your own vet do the next day. I am assuming that my regular vet would charge less although I could be mistaken. Please don't get me wrong. The Vet and the Hospital were wonderful and I'm so grateful they were there I can't say enough nice things about them but I know that there are going to be more bills with Mousy going to the regular vet for more care tommarrow and should this happen again  it would be helpful to know if there are things I can do to hopefully help control some of the costs.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Regular vets usually are significantly less expensive than an emergency vet visit. But, I'm sure emergency vets have saved a countless number of pets and are a service that many of us would not want to be without.

I had to take my rabbit in to an emergency vet once, and it was $75 minimum just for the visit. If it had been during the middle of the night, it would have been twice that. I think the bill you got is probably along the lines of what most emergency vet visits might cost.

Unfourtunatly, there's not much you can do about the cost of this emergency, but if you want to avoid large vet bills in the future, you may want to look into getting pet insurance...

Also, there are quite a few topics on this forum about FLUTD, so I reccommend browsing around the health and Nutrition section for some more helpful information. 

Good luck with your kitty. I hope he has a quick recovery


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Emergency vets are similar to Emergency Rooms for humans...always a lot more expensive than going to the regular vet or doctor! I think the one nearest us charges $80 or $85 just to see the animal, then of course there's treatment, testing, etc. etc. We had to take a 5 week old kitten back in July and it was $500+, though sadly the kitten didn't make it, but it's still nice to have the ER vets around in case we need them!


----------



## SLICK (Apr 2, 2005)

I know how it feels, i spent almost $2000 on my 3 month old bengal kitten just to find out he had FIP and needed to be put down, vet costs is very expensive and sometimes continued care is a must meaning more vet bills, since then i got VPI insurance, cost me $24 a month, it will be a lot easier on the pocket during emergency or just regular vet visit, hope your kitty gets well soon and think about getting insurance.


----------



## catman3232 (Oct 27, 2005)

I just had my cat in last week for a block, he had crystals in his urine. He also got some tests done, a catheter put in and had to stay at the vet for 3 days. It costed me about 500 bucks. So it sounds like your costs were reasonable.


----------



## allissa (Sep 25, 2005)

Unfortunately, that is just how it is. Vet care is so expensive, and emergency costs even more. I was told the emergency vet here charges a 100 $ just to bring the cat in, without any tests. So, I can easily see how the bill can be 600$ and more, especially if they did blood tests, X-rays, ultrasound, etc.


----------



## nocturne123 (Apr 16, 2005)

$600 sounds right to me for emergency vet. My regular vet does emergency, too, and he charges more for just showing up. I got pet insurance after one emergency trip.


----------



## 4kittiebabies (Nov 2, 2005)

I took my cat in to my vet last friday...found out he has FUS....she did blood test, drained his bladder, put in a cath, gave antibotics, kept him all weekend and started him on s/d and gave me a small bag of dry and a case of cans..I picked him up yesterday..so he was there for 4 days and the bill was 261.00...I guess I am lucky , my bill does not seem so high...
now off to post on this new food....he wont eat!


----------



## Sophie007 (Oct 8, 2004)

Same with my cat........hmmmm ???? Is this the old needs the cathater trick? Only I was very unlucky. By the time I was through I paid $1,300.

If anyone knows any good vets in NY I can trust PLEASEEE let me know


----------

